# My new avatar...



## Hawkevil (Aug 18, 2009)

I used to do a bit of pixel art a few years ago and I was bored so I thought I would give it a go again...

It's my avatar, what do you think? haha...

An alien holding a mini intrepid ...


----------



## Randy (Aug 18, 2009)

Pretty awesome. I never got uber-into pixel art but I used to make AV's for "The Forum" and design my own Megaman characters.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

Dude thats pretty awesome


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 18, 2009)

Haha thanks! 

I never really got into pixel art either. Just dabbled with it for a little while.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

I only ever made these like a few years ago and thats it, they're shite though


----------



## Hawkevil (Aug 18, 2009)

The top one would be awesome if you finished it haha

...and I havn't got a fucking clue whats going off with that bottom one


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2009)

Hawkevil said:


> The top one would be awesome if you finished it haha
> 
> ...and I havn't got a fucking clue whats going off with that bottom one



Ha ha the second one is just a smiley inspired by the playstation 2 game God of War


----------

